# Windows 10 worse than Windows ME



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2018)

I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.

Now Microsoft has outdone themselves with Windows 10 and the 100% C Drive continuous error.

This will finally be the thing that makes me go to Apple.

It's truly unfuckingbelievable that MSFT is still in business.  It's only their backdoor to the NSA that allows them to stay in business


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 22, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> 
> Now Microsoft has outdone themselves with Windows 10 and the 100% C Drive continuous error.
> 
> ...



I hate Windows 10, I especially hate them insisting on giving random without warning Updates that take approx 10-20 minutes, even though I click on the option to do the Update at a later time and date they seem to totally ignore this and just do the Update when THEY want to, which is usually without further warning me and then at the most inconvenient moment for me.


----------



## Montrovant (May 22, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> 
> Now Microsoft has outdone themselves with Windows 10 and the 100% C Drive continuous error.
> 
> ...



What is the 100% C Drive continuous error?  I haven't used Win 10 yet.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> 
> Now Microsoft has outdone themselves with Windows 10 and the 100% C Drive continuous error.
> 
> ...


Even Apple collects autonomized data and it's not for nefarious reasons, honestly neither is Microsoft's.  It has more to do with the combination of assisted usability and marketing than "spying" for the NSA, a controversy that's ongoing.  One one hand it is claimed Microsoft works hand in hand with the NSA and CIA and on the other it is claimed that Microsoft attempts to bar NSA and CIA active access, read the claims by both sides and decide for yourself based on what you choose to believe.  No, don't post articles and You Tube vids trying to persuade me, I won't read or watch them because I already read and watched them in the past, not interested.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2018)

I now have 10 and thought I'd hate it. Really though, there's not much difference. I've never heard of 
"the 100% C Drive continuous error" but a search shows its true and apparently there are fixes.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 22, 2018)

Win 7 was the best version, Win 10 is pretty good as well. I also don't like the forced updates, but I don't like the forced 'read this' or 'look at this' popup crap on websites now. But Millenials don't mind all the invasion of their privacy and space so the tech companies continue to do it. 

Win 10 though is right behind Win 7 for reliability. It's not that bad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> ...



It's just some built in glitch that makes the computer write to C drive 100% and brings everything else to a stop.  It's not virus, it's not Malware, it just Windows 10 in action.  I looked up the fixed and you have to do computer (re)programming to try to fix it.  It's just another "FUCK YOU!!!!" from Microsoft that they don't give a fuck about all the complaints they're getting and won't fix it


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> ...



There's absolutely no way MSFT continues in business unless they have the full support of the government and have had that since day 1.  I can't imagine what the programmers there are doing in the face of a serious error like this. Were they a genuine company this is a "Hair on fire" serious issue.  They simply don't give a fuck, because they know the government will continue to use and encourage others to use their shitty software


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I now have 10 and thought I'd hate it. Really though, there's not much difference. I've never heard of
> "the 100% C Drive continuous error" but a search shows its true and apparently there are fixes.



The fixes involve reprogramming the software, and I did that and it still happens.






Seriously?  MSFT can't send a fucking patch??  It's a joke.  MSFT thinks its fucking hilarious that their software blows Alaskan Moosecock and the public has to resort to this shit to make it work

They just repackaged Windows ME as a joke


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 24, 2018)

I know what he is talking about, basically your computer becomes maddeningly slow, you bring up the task manager and 100% of the disk memory is being used.
You look at the processes running, and they don't add up to 100%...so some "mystery program" is eating memory.
I had this problem with one of the laptops, and never successfully fixed it.
There must be 100 different "fixes" out there, and several by MSFT themselves as well as 100 different explanations as to why.

 Personally my opinion is it is a bug in the software that MSFT is ignoring. They don't care. Just like they didn't care about their abysmal security problems with I.E. until they were losing marketshare.

  So...again...it sucks to be you is M$'s motto.


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



My employer's laptop has issues with running slow...now I'm thinking it is probably some version of this problem.  I'm going to see if one of the fixes work over the next week or so.


----------



## longknife (May 24, 2018)

*I have absolutely no idea why any of you are having trouble with Windows 10. I've had it since it came out and have not had a single problem with it other than the upgrades that come along infrequently with lots of warning.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I know what he is talking about, basically your computer becomes maddeningly slow, you bring up the task manager and 100% of the disk memory is being used.
> You look at the processes running, and they don't add up to 100%...so some "mystery program" is eating memory.
> I had this problem with one of the laptops, and never successfully fixed it.
> There must be 100 different "fixes" out there, and several by MSFT themselves as well as 100 different explanations as to why.
> ...


^ this


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2018)

longknife said:


> *I have absolutely no idea why any of you are having trouble with Windows 10. I've had it since it came out and have not had a single problem with it other than the upgrades that come along infrequently with lots of warning.*


Well good for you, you win a Kewpie doll...........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I've had a lot of other things to do, but I was able to try a couple of fixes on the laptop.  The early indications are that it worked.  We'll see as time goes on and it gets used.  

I'm going to be installing 10 when I put my new PC together sometime after this weekend...but I'll be ready to go back to 7 if it works terribly.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 24, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If it installs properly, no problems crop up, then I find it's not really a bad OS.  Oh I bad mouth it all the time but it's not the operating system per se that I have issues with, it's aspects of what M$ stuck on it that I can't control.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> 
> Now Microsoft has outdone themselves with Windows 10 and the 100% C Drive continuous error.
> 
> ...


You don't appreciate the software developed by India's Best & Brightest?
Racist!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



And that is the crux.
Windows 10 is essentially Windows 7 monetized. Or perhaps more accurate "pre-monetized". 
M$ wants to monetize the OS. Sell ad space to all comers, and use the information the user punches in, ragardless of the programs they use - and collect that data to sell to companies to target advertising to you. 
  Problem with that is obvious, the priority in this relationship is not you - it is the advertisers.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 26, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


That's why how to turn off ads on Win 10 articles are all over the net.  We'll see how long that lasts before Microsoft won't let us turn the ads off.............


----------



## Dalia (May 30, 2018)

longknife said:


> *I have absolutely no idea why any of you are having trouble with Windows 10. I've had it since it came out and have not had a single problem with it other than the upgrades that come along infrequently with lots of warning.*


Same for me i got no problem at all so far.The only thing I can talk about a fault about Window 10 is that it does not recognize older games bought on the net


----------



## Borillar (Jun 1, 2018)

Dalia said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *I have absolutely no idea why any of you are having trouble with Windows 10. I've had it since it came out and have not had a single problem with it other than the upgrades that come along infrequently with lots of warning.*
> ...


Yeah, that’s one of the worst things about Microsoft. Every time they roll out a new OS, a lot of your old programs are no longer compatible.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


It wasn't as bad until Win10 came out, now with every upgrade some third party software no longer works or has to be reinstalled.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


I have a lot of small games that I bought on Bigfish website but old games do not work anymore they changed their procedure I could not put my games in a folder or copy it to a hard drive.
I stopped my subscription because I have lots of games on my screen.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Just sayin...most of those games will probably work on Win 10.
You just need to know how.
Many times all you need to do is right-click the install file, go to Compatibility and change it to whatever is a more appropriate mode.  Many times that is all you need to do.
If that doesn't work, or it does weird things, research a little on the net and someone has probably made a modified .exe file that will work.
One of my most favorite games of all time - Red Alert. Works in WinXP mode with a modified ,exe file flawlessly.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


You mean I can change it and for it to work I can put it to the old version of window I know it worked for the titanic PC game with my old computer


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2018)

Dalia said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Yes.
Pretty much everything works in Windows XP compatability mode, if it is going to work at all.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


That great, i will try tomorrow


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2018)

Interesting.

Other than the tracking, I've not had a problem with Windows 10.  It has never crashed on Me and I leave it up and running for months at a time.

The disk utilization issue did occur a few years back, but it turned out to be the antivirus suite I was using.  I switched to Webroot and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 1, 2018)

Dalia said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Some things only work on XP, or 98 ..or 95.

Ofc you can use emulators and modern hardware. 

Virtual PC, like Margot does. 12 diff comps on her desktop, all trolling.

You have to enable the virtual stuff in the BIOS, though.

Mine's turned off. IDGAF.


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2018)

windows


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Other than the tracking, I've not had a problem with Windows 10.  It has never crashed on Me and I leave it up and running for months at a time.
> 
> The disk utilization issue did occur a few years back, but it turned out to be the antivirus suite I was using.  I switched to Webroot and haven't had a problem since.



For the most part, in the home setting, WIn10 will work just fine. Besides the annoying hour long upgrades and tracking/selling everything you do.
 In the business setting, where there are far more specific requirements, it is a nightmare.
Just Google it.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I spent over 100 hours of my life with tech support trying to correct the, had to be intentional, flaws in Windows ME.
> 
> Now Microsoft has outdone themselves with Windows 10 and the 100% C Drive continuous error.
> 
> ...




  I switched to Apple around five years ago and couldnt be happier.
   No viruses since and it's perfect for surfing the net if thats all you plan to do with it.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.
> ...


Huh.  I use Windows Pro at work and have never had a problem with it.  I'm not saying that there isn't problems, every computer O/S has them (those who say they don't are full of shit).  Still, Windows wouldn't be successful if their business suite was so buggy that it would be dropped for something inferior, like an Apple product.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 1, 2018)

del said:


> windows



O? What does del use?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I didn't say Windows Pro, I said Win10.
Having said that, based on many years of experience... Apple OSX is probably the most stable/problem free OS on the market.
We have OSX all in ones that are nearing 12 years old that still do everything great...and not one thing has been done to them.
Just doesn't happen on the PC side.
I am speaking of course of the desktop market and not servers, and there is no argument who wins that.
And BTW - just sayin, OSX servers were an abomination. OMG were they horrible. We bought two of them around 2001 I think it was....both mothballed within a year.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



 I cringed when I made the decision to try Apple products out after so many problems with Windows.
    Other than a few minor issues they've worked flawlessly.

   Although I have a strong urge to put duct tape over the apple to avoid looking like a hipster.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



OSX is an elegant, clean and trouble free OS.
Anyone who says otherwise is either speaking out of ignorance or just hating.
The problem with Apple, IMO, is it's severe proprietary methods and "we know better than you" culture.
Having said that...Jobs proved more than once, like it or not, he indeed knew better than us in what we wanted.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Apple, the original dataminers. Are you Manson, wtf?

Is this USMB or zelifcam?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Manson, zelefcam....eh?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 1, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 2, 2018)

And another thing, what is up with Win 10 devouring battery life in sleep mode??
Looking through Windows forums there are a billion complaints about it, but as usual - nothing useful from the M$ forum staff.
On many occasions we are sitting in the living room, the wives laptop is closed and not in use for hours - when it just springs to life and the cooling fan is in high gear. I have noticed several times when I open it up, several things happen - 
A) The screen will not activate, you can hit any key(s) - nothing. OR - 
B) You login but then it immediately soft reboots. OR - 
C) You successfully login but the computer is very laggy for a good minute or two.

  Just what the hell is M$ doing to a laptop that is not activated, and whatever programs are using so much memory that it forces the cooling fans to blow full steam, and ultimately will eat the battery life even to the point of not being able to power up without plugged in.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And another thing, what is up with Win 10 devouring battery life in sleep mode??
> Looking through Windows forums there are a billion complaints about it, but as usual - nothing useful from the M$ forum staff.
> On many occasions we are sitting in the living room, the wives laptop is closed and not in use for hours - when it just springs to life and the cooling fan is in high gear. I have noticed several times when I open it up, several things happen -
> A) The screen will not activate, you can hit any key(s) - nothing. OR -
> ...



If Win10 ever turns on my PC after I've shut it down, I'll probably immediately switch to 7.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And another thing, what is up with Win 10 devouring battery life in sleep mode??
> ...


Keep that Win 7 disc ready.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And another thing, what is up with Win 10 devouring battery life in sleep mode??
> Looking through Windows forums there are a billion complaints about it, but as usual - nothing useful from the M$ forum staff.
> On many occasions we are sitting in the living room, the wives laptop is closed and not in use for hours - when it just springs to life and the cooling fan is in high gear. I have noticed several times when I open it up, several things happen -
> A) The screen will not activate, you can hit any key(s) - nothing. OR -
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I'm planning on keeping my new PC almost entirely for games, at least for now.  I'll use my second PC for school/web browsing/messing around.  Hopefully that will limit the issues, but I won't be devastated if I have to go to 7 on the main.


----------

